# URGENT! I want a job as a cashier but...



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm very bad at simple math! I've never had a job before. Apparently cash registers help but i've never used one. I'm scared that someone will pay me or something and i'll have no idea wth to do! Is there an online program that can help me? Easy tips? I really need help. I don't want to look stupid or be fired right when I get the job.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Cash register does all of the work. As long as you know how to properly count money, the register will tell you how much change to give back to a customer. 

I was really nervous when I first started running a register at first too, but really, the register does all the math for you, and most places will allow you to be a few cents off at the end of your shift without any repercussions.

Also, most places will give you the proper training you need before leaving you on your own. You should also always have co-workers/other cashiers around you can ask a question to if you're stuck with something.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

it will really help you to feel more comfortable interacting with people


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Like other people have said, the register does all the work for you, so all you have to be able to do is count out change, which If I can do it, anyone can. Plus, most people use debit/credit so more often than not all you have to do is hand out receipts.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

You guys are making me feel better. I'm hoping for a job that's mindless and easy. The real reason I want one is to work on interacting with dozens of people a day.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I always get 120+ customers during my shift as a cashier. The cash register does most of the work for you. However, there have been times where I accidentally closed my register early before counting out the change and had to do mental math. But, it's only a rare occasion for when that occurs. Just take your time. Also, some customers will be *****holes and nitpick at the smallest thing. I've had customers who purposely wait until the last minute to claim that I overcharge them just to start drama. Then, some customers have gotten picky with their change. And you can't forget the customers who yell and complain at me whenever the line is long when I have been the only working cashier available. Some customers will not give a damn if you are a 'new cashier' or not. They expect you to ring up their items with no problems and will even catch an attitude if there are technological problems with the cash register.In my case, the job is not permanent..just to help me get by for college. Thank god.You will learn how to deal with people,indeed.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

OneLove21 said:


> I always get 120+ customers during my shift as a cashier. The cash register does most of the work for you. However, there have been times where I accidentally closed my register early before counting out the change and had to do mental math. But, it's only a rare occasion for when that occurs. Just take your time. Also, some customers will be *****holes and nitpick at the smallest thing. I've had customers who purposely wait until the last minute to claim that I overcharge them just to start drama. Then, some customers have gotten picky with their change. And you can't forget the customers who yell and complain at me whenever the line is long when I have been the only working cashier available. Some customers will not give a damn if you are a 'new cashier' or not. They expect you to ring up their items with no problems and will even catch an attitude if there are technological problems with the cash register.In my case, the job is not permanent..just to help me get by for college. Thank god.You will learn how to deal with people,indeed.


So I probably should study some simple math? I could probably do it but VERY slowly.


----------



## Kevo (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.mathplayground.com/making_change.html 
This might be helpful  As for working a cash register, it's really not hard at all, i worked at my aunts salon last summer and it really simple, also I expects they would give a brief overview on how to work it when you get the job. Good luck!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

cashier jobs were ok.. i worked at subway so i was also the cashier.. first few dies suck


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> So I probably should study some simple math? I could probably do it but VERY slowly.


I mean it wouldn't hurt. You also might want to adjust to counting large quantities of money in front of a manager's face as well.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Mental math can always be improved, so you should see some results if you practice it (especially as it relates to money). I get a kick out of how fast I can calculate my own change when I'm buying something or the total of groceries when I'm buying them.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had jobs as a cashier before. It's basically one big calculator, so you don't have to worry much about it from a mathematical standpoint. It does the math for you. Actually the hardest part for me was learning the POS system(s) software that each job I had did business with. At my first cashier job I actually made the POS software system crash. Twice. I was new, though. I laugh about it now.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> I'm very bad at simple math! I've never had a job before. Apparently cash registers help but i've never used one. I'm scared that someone will pay me or something and i'll have no idea wth to do! Is there an online program that can help me? Easy tips? I really need help. I don't want to look stupid or be fired right when I get the job.


If you've no clue what to do, just put the cash in your pockets. Works for me


----------



## Marflaxen (Aug 20, 2012)

You must very brave to want to be a cashier with SA. I am way to scared of people and I stutter. I couldn't be a cashier.


----------

